# kelle musik n'écoutez-vous pas ?



## kabeha (9 Octobre 2006)

1) Ariesle Dombasle qui chante de l'opéra sur France3


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Octobre 2006)

*Euh ça*
par exemple...



:sick: 
:rateau: 













*Et ça...*


----------



## katelijn (9 Octobre 2006)

Ça! :sick:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Octobre 2006)

*Voire encore ça*
puisque c'est bien connu il fait de la m*rde.




 
 








*et pis aussi ça*
image hautement pornographique
*
by Nephou *


----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Octobre 2006)

je sens que je vais adorer ce nouveau fil! 

ça

ou 

ça


----------



## Nephou (9 Octobre 2006)

_bien bien bien&#8230; je vois d&#8217;ici venir le fil &#224; flood donc&#8230;

1&#186; on explique pourquoi on n&#8217;&#233;coute pas, m&#234;me de mani&#232;re succinte

2&#186; on se tape pas sur la tronche de toutes fa&#231;ons tout le monde a des go&#251;ts de merde surtout les autres

3&#186; [&#8230;]

4&#186; on ne me fait pas 5 contributions de suite avec un lien et un mot ou une image par contrib&#8216; on met uniquement des images fortement compress&#233;es et de moins de 600px pour plus grande dimension
_


----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Octobre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> _bien bien bien&#8230; je vois d&#8217;ici venir le fil &#224; flood donc&#8230;
> 
> 1&#186; on explique pourquoi on n&#8217;&#233;coute pas, m&#234;me de mani&#232;re succinte
> 
> ...



ouais!!!!!!!!! &#231;a me botte &#231;a!


----------



## Amok (9 Octobre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> _on explique pourquoi on nécoute pas_




Ca c'est juste pour ceux qui auraient lu le post de Nephou un peu rapidement. 

(Nephou, je t'embrasse, et pas qu'en verlant sur le pseudo. :love


----------



## kabeha (9 Octobre 2006)

Bon alors j'explique :

Arielle Dombasle qui massacre un air de Puccini dans une émission de Drucker en faisant croire aux spectateurs que c'est du grand Opéra (au moment où je consulte Le Bar avec en premier fil "kelle musik écoutez-vous donc"), j'ai eu un coup de sang.

Ce n'était pas pour faire un nouveau fil flood, mais après tout, bonne idée.


----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Octobre 2006)

j'explique aussi: parce que c'est de la merde... c'est compr&#233;hensible l&#224;? 

non, parce que les textes ne sont absolument pas originaux, et que pour &#234;tre des Suisses, ils font tous pour ressembler &#224; des etasuniens, genre miss &#224; poil, grosse voiture, sexe, argent, bref, que des clich&#233;s que j'entends &#224; longueur de journ&#233;e depuis une dizaine d'ann&#233;es, bref le "hiphop" de ces gens-l&#224; ne sucite en moi aucun int&#233;r&#234;t et aucune curiosit&#233;.


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Octobre 2006)

La votre.

Parce que c'est du caca.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Octobre 2006)

Le blues, en général... Parce que des vieux alcoolos à la gueule rongée qui viennent geindre sur leurs malheurs je m'en tape déjà une brochette quand je vais prendre un verre dehors... Et puis les solos de gratte lancinants à rallonge ont des effets assez laxatifs sur moi...


----------



## naas (24 Avril 2009)

Le rap avec les blacks qui agitent les mains en veste molletonnée de ski, des merk en fond de plan et des filles mi danseuse mi putes.
Ah j'oubliais les chaînes au cou, les bagues eeeeeeeet les lunettes style mouche.
je n'écoute pas, parce que une fois ok, une saison ok, mais plus de 5 ans suffit


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

Vraiment un seul chanteur que je peux pas blairer c'est Vincent Delerm.

Pas de voix, textes pourris, "name dropping" à répétitions, bobo et pour finir mon beau-frère que j'exècre aime (je sais c'est pas une raison mais bon ).

Bien sûr tout ceci n'engage que moi.


----------



## LedZeFred (24 Avril 2009)

naas a dit:


> Le rap avec les blacks qui agitent les mains en veste molletonnée de ski, des merk en fond de plan et des filles mi danseuse mi putes.
> Ah j'oubliais les chaînes au cou, les bagues eeeeeeeet les lunettes style mouche.
> je n'écoute pas, parce que une fois ok, une saison ok, mais plus de 5 ans suffit



Idem 
J


----------



## Amok (24 Avril 2009)

Ca, c'est de la remontée de sujet... :rateau:


----------



## naas (24 Avril 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Ca, c'est de la remontée de sujet... :rateau:


C'était dans les liens en bas de kelle musique écoutez vous en tant que discussion similaire. 
Un sujet de 2006 encore ouvert c'était trop beau, et puis l'idée du fil est sympa


----------



## LedZeFred (24 Avril 2009)

Julien Doré = Hulr  :rose:  :hein:  :mouais: :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

Je vous aurait dit Johnny ou Goldman il y a quelque mois mais, il ne faut jurer de rien, j'en suis de plus en plus fan.


----------



## Bassman (24 Avril 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Je vous aurait dit Johnny ou Goldman il y a quelque mois mais, il ne faut jurer de rien, j'en suis de plus en plus fan.



Tout s'explique


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> _1º on explique pourquoi on nécoute pas, même de manière succinte_


 
Dont acte :



frederic87 a dit:


> Idem
> J


 


frederic87 a dit:


> Julien Doré = Hulr  :rose:  :hein:  :mouais: :casse:


 
Sinon, je n'écoute pas tout un tas de truc, faute de temps ou même de savoir qu'ils existent, ça ne veut pas dire que je n'aimerais pas.

Et j'écoute, au moins une fois, tout ce que je n'aime pas, ne serait-ce que pour savoir que je n'aime pas.


----------



## naas (24 Avril 2009)

je n'aime pas ce que les enfants écoutent en boucle: lady gaga et autres saloperie préformatées genre high school musical 3
la première fois ça saoule, la deuxième pareil, la troisième... pareil


----------



## elKBron (24 Avril 2009)

il y a beaucoup de musiques que je n'écoute pas, au même titre que Ponk, par méconnaissance de leur existence.
Cela dit, il y a tellement de musiques que l'on subit, que j'ai ce réflexe de vieux c*n de m'enfermer dans mon rocknroll et mon black metal et mon électro et mon classique.

Rectif : en fait, je viens de parcourir ma discotheque et je n'écoute pas de raie gaie (tiiin, comment ca s'écrit déjà, rien que le nom me gonfle ), à cause d'une petite guitare qui fait "doing... doing... doing... doing" à un rythme régulier et tout au long des morceaux. Et ça me gave. 

Musique de branleurs, même pas capables de faire un riff de plus d'un quart de seconde :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (24 Avril 2009)

Ben moi y en a plein, mais vu que je les écoute pas, j'peux pas trop vous dire, quoi. Voyez.


----------



## Bassman (24 Avril 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ben moi y en a plein, mais vu que je les écoute pas, j'peux pas trop vous dire, quoi. Voyez.



Ca doit être la même musique qu'on écoute pas dis donc !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ca doit être la même musique qu'on écoute pas dis donc !


 
Ouais, mais si personne ne l'écoute, comment voulez-vous que les artistes en vivent ?
On devrait prélever une taxe sur la non écoute de musique et priver d'acces internet ceux qui n'écoutent pas illégalement de la musique !


----------



## naas (24 Avril 2009)

oui mais là cela dépasse l'entendement


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais, mais si personne ne l'écoute, comment voulez-vous que les artistes en vivent ?
> On devrait prélever une taxe sur la non écoute de musique et priver d'acces internet ceux qui n'écoutent pas illégalement de la musique !


 
Ca serait la loi ATENPI.

Tu écoutes cette musique ?
Non ?
Ah... Tant pis !


----------



## Amok (24 Avril 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais, mais si personne ne l'écoute, comment voulez-vous que les artistes en vivent ?
> On devrait prélever une taxe sur la non écoute de musique et priver d'acces internet ceux qui n'écoutent pas illégalement de la musique !



Là, je me dis qu'il est étonnant que notre ministresse n'y ai pas pensé ! :love:
Si cela ne tenait qu'à moi, tu serais ministre Ponk : tu as toutes les qualités pour !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

Hé hé.
Mais dans les musiques que je n'ai pas forcément envie d'écouter, il y a les trompettes de la renomée...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Hé hé.
> Mais dans les musiques que je n'ai pas forcément envie d'écouter, il y a les trompettes de la renomée...


Joli.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Joli.


 
Merci.


----------



## LedZeFred (25 Avril 2009)

Je n'écoute pas : le rap vulgaire et violent, je suis très tolérant, mais quand on parle de viol et d'avortement à coup de pieds ça dépasse mes bornes


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2009)

C'est con. Parce que c'est une méthode infaillible.
Faut s'ouvrir aux nouvelles médecines.

Si si


----------



## Emmanuel94 (25 Avril 2009)

-Le Rap, celui a perdu tout ce qui faisait ses qualités (nouveauté, authenticité), pour ne devenir à mon sens qu'une machine à pognon.
-La variété (Vartan, Sheila, Claude François...) des 70's et 80's, c'est pénible d'entendre toujours les mêmes vieux trucs ou alors dans le cadre du Has Been (Lahaye, Patti...)
-La variété actuelle : ce des remakes des vieux trucs
-Les Artistes Intéllos à Message (très personnel) qui se mettent en danger en se rebellant contre la Cancer, la dictature de Pinochet ou la Faim dans le monde : marre d'ecouter des mecs se  pousser du col pour avoir découvert que ce Monde est injuste et cruel.
Renaud tout spécialement.... sauf pour Casse toi tu pue...
- Les" poètes "qui ne savent pas écrire et pas chanter... comme Delerm
- La musique dodécaphonique - et Pierre Boulez
- Les enregistrements de La Callas (purement perso, j'aime pas)
- André Rieux, Pavarotti, Clayderman (tout ce qu'aime ma Grand Mère)
- Les Enfoirés : c'est pathétique et consternant c'est pire qu'une fête de patronnage, oser faire cela sous le couvert d'oeuvre caritative devrait faire l'objet de condamnation pénale

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h54 ----------




BackCat a dit:


> C'est con. Parce que c'est une méthode infaillible.
> Faut s'ouvrir aux nouvelles médecines.
> 
> Si si




Merci


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2009)

Ah non, hein !!!

Un seul à la fois ! C'est période de pointe !


----------



## naas (25 Avril 2009)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> - André Rieux, Pavarotti, Clayderman (tout ce qu'aime ma Grand Mère)


m'étonnes le mélange détonnant


----------



## jugnin (25 Avril 2009)

J'ai arrêté la musique militaire, surtout avec l'iPod. J'avais l'air d'un abruti à marcher au pas de l'oie dans la rue.


----------



## FANREM (25 Avril 2009)

Moi, c'est facile, j'aime pas ce que vous écoutez, et je suis assez fier de ne pas écouter ce que  vous n'aimez pas non plus

Je déconne


----------



## fredintosh (25 Avril 2009)

Personnellement, j'aime bien écouter un peu de tout. A condition que ça ne soit pas en même temps.


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Mars 2011)

Personnellement, c'est plutôt l'inverse, je préfère que ce soit en même temps... Mais une chose est sure, il ne peut pas y avoir du raie-gay dedans, ça gâcherait tout...


----------



## naas (10 Mars 2011)

Joli déterrage de post, si si j'insiste


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Mars 2011)

Oui, j'apprécie que tu y sois sensible, je m'ennuyais un peu à vrai dire...


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Mars 2011)

Je n'écoute pas Grand Corps Malade. J'ai toujours cru que les gens qui trouvent ce mec génial plaisantent ou qu'il sont gentils et ne veulent pas le vexer.


----------



## da capo (11 Mars 2011)

moi j'aime bien les baleines même si je n'en connais pas personnellement,
mais je n'écoute pas le chant des baleines


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Mars 2011)

J'écoute pas de musique... La musique ça me fait chier. Je n'aime que le rock... Et encore, je ne parle évidemment pas de la soupe pour tapettes que l'on affuble encore trop souvent de ce nom ! 


Par contre, je paierais cher pour écouter vos mères sous la douche :style:


----------



## da capo (12 Mars 2011)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Par contre, je paierais cher pour écouter vos mères sous la douche :style:



J'ai peur que tu soies déçu avec la mienne.

Je m'abstiendrai de lui faire part de ta proposition


----------



## naas (12 Mars 2011)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ...Par contre, je paierais cher pour écouter vos mères sous la douche :style:


Je te fournis l'enregistrement et toi tu fournis la douche


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2012)

La musique que je n'écoute pas, eh bien je dirai : La variété française, le rap, le R&B. La J Pop, J Rock...


----------



## JPTK (2 Janvier 2012)

J'avais fait ça en 2010, y aurait probablement des ajouts à faire depuis ! :rateau:







Yann Tiersen j'aimais bien ces 3 premiers album, j'écoute toujours de temps en temps, ils sont assez beaux, mais alors maintenant :sleep: Miossec c'est discutable, mais moi je peux pas...


----------



## la(n)guille (2 Janvier 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> J'avais fait ça en 2010, y aurait probablement des ajouts à faire depuis ! :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu as fait du très bon travail : rien que les pochettes me donnent envie de tuer la terre entière. En voyant ça j'ai un vrai espoir... qu'un virus foudroyant mette enfin fin au règne de l'humain.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2012)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Tu as fait du très bon travail : rien que les pochettes me donnent envie de tuer la terre entière. En voyant ça j'ai un vrai espoir... qu'un virus foudroyant mette enfin fin au règne de l'humain.



Sauf quand même la pochette de Yann Tiersen : c'est une Lada la caisse non ?


----------



## aCLR (3 Janvier 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> c'est une Lada la caisse non ?



Regarde de plus prêt




> Miossec c'est discutable, mais moi je peux pas...



C'est le seul que j'écouterais sur ta noplaylist


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Regarde de plus prêt



Merci pour la loupe ! 

C'est une vieille Alfa en fait. Mais la ligne est très proche de celle de la Fiat 124 qui a constitué la base des premières Lada.

M'enfin pourquoi j'cause de bagnoles dans ce fil moi ? :rateau:

Je sors.


----------



## aCLR (3 Janvier 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> M'enfin pourquoi j'cause de bagnoles dans ce fil moi ? :rateau:



Surtout que tu roules à vélo


----------



## JPTK (10 Janvier 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> J'avais fait ça en 2010, y aurait probablement des ajouts à faire depuis ! :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Faut déjà absolument que j'ajoute Christophe Willem (orth je sais pas on s'en fout). :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Faut déjà absolument que j'ajoute Christophe Willem (orth je sais pas on s'en fout). :sleep:



Le pire dans le lot c'est quand même Ben Babar euh.. Bénabar. Même enregistré en studio avec tout le matos pour corriger les défauts il se démerde pour chanter FAUX. C'est pas une histoire de goût ça, c'est un critère technique objectif pur et dur ! C'est insupportable.

Le Biolay chante avec une voix de ver de terre camé à l'héroïne-base mais il chante (à peu près) juste - quand même.

Après chacun ses goûts, hein.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2012)

Habituellement je n'écoute pas de musique classique, hier pourtant je me suis surpris à écouter en intégralité un morceau posté par un membre...


----------



## 'chon (11 Janvier 2012)

Un membre..


----------



## JPTK (12 Janvier 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> Le pire dans le lot c'est quand même Ben Babar euh..



Alors que ses 2 premiers albums "benabar & associés" sont très sympas. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h03 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> Faut déjà absolument que j'ajoute Christophe Willem (orth je sais pas on s'en fout). :sleep:



En fait non, il est pas vendu sous le label "nouvelle scène française", il est un produit M6, spa pareil


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Alors que ses 2 premiers albums "benabar & associés" sont très sympas.



Peut-être. Jamais entendu.

Mais il chantait juste à l'époque ?


----------



## JPTK (12 Janvier 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> Peut-être. Jamais entendu.
> 
> Mais il chantait juste à l'époque ?



Bah oui plutôt, les paroles étaient vraiment bien vues, c'était frais et dynamique, tout l'inverse de maintenant et encore j'ai entendu qu'un single par ci par là, j'ose même pas imaginer la fiante musicale que ça doit être.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2012)

JPTK faut être équitable ! 

Fais nous maintenant la même chose avec les grosses daubes de la variétoche internationale qui brassent des millions (je suis sûr que t'es un fan de Riharagnagna... ).

Bah oui en france on sait très bien se flageller. Pas besoin des autres pour ça. Alors dire du mal d'eux de temps en temps, hein, on équilibrerait un peu les choses.


----------



## vovaisdead (14 Janvier 2012)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Par contre, je paierais cher pour écouter vos mères sous la douche :style:



La mienne s'essaie à D. Gallas..... tu passes ?


----------



## JPTK (14 Janvier 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> JPTK faut être équitable !
> 
> Fais nous maintenant la même chose avec les grosses daubes de la variétoche internationale qui brassent des millions (je suis sûr que t'es un fan de Riharagnagna... ).
> 
> Bah oui en france on sait très bien se flageller. Pas besoin des autres pour ça. Alors dire du mal d'eux de temps en temps, hein, on équilibrerait un peu les choses.




Non, m'intéresse pas et faudrait en plus les écouter car je les connais pas, donc non pitié quoi ! :rateau:

Moi ce qui m'intéressait c'était la soit-disante nouvelle scène française, alors qu'il y a d'excellents artistes comme Carmen Maria Vega, on nous vend surtout du fils de ou du fille de, on les matraque sur des radio comme france inter et on s'enorgueillit de ces nouveaux talents, censés être au dessus justement de ce qui sort de TF1 et M6. Malheureusement, c'est trop souvent mauvais et complètement sur-estimé, prétentieux et vide.

Mais moi je suis pas de ceux qui disent qu'il ne se fait rien de bien aujourd'hui, au contraire, la scène musicale n'a jamais été aussi riche, abondante et de qualité, c'est juste qu'il faut méchamment déblayer avant de trouver les perles et après tout c'est peut-être très bien comme ça


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2012)

Moi je pense qu'il n'y a que les imbéciles qui ne changent pas d'avis et qui restent bloqués, figés dans leur certitudes ( je ne vise personne ). J'écoute toute sorte de musique. Actuellement je n'aime pas vraiment la variété française, le rap français & us. En ce moment je suis dans une période musique du Caucase et de Géorgie.


----------



## ergu (16 Janvier 2012)

Matyu a dit:


> Moi je pense qu'il n'y a que les imbéciles qui ne changent pas d'avis



Et à propos de ça, tu ne changeras pas d'avis !
?
Hé, hé.



En ce qui concerne la musique, j'ai du mal à être aussi catégorique que vous semblez l'être, tous ou presque, vu ce qui traîne dans mon iTunes...
Tiens, Benabar, par exemple, puisqu'il semble de bon ton de lui taper dessus en ce moment (c'est Delerm qui doit être content, ça lui fait des vacances).
Ben, en gros, j'aime pas - c'est pas catastrophique, y a pire, mais moi je n'aime pas, je m'ennuie.
Sauf "quatre murs et un toit" - je suis capable d'écouter ce morceau 12 fois de suite et de re-chialer comme un veau à la treizième écoute.
Alors, je vais avoir du mal à dire du mal, forcément.

Ah si.
J'aime pas le jazz.

QUOI ???
Benabar, d'accord, mais le jazz...
Hé, hé, hé.


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Janvier 2012)

Ben le jazz, ça peut être super chiant parfois.


----------



## Luc G (16 Janvier 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ben le jazz, ça peut être super chiant parfois.


Parfois
C'est toute la différence avec certains déjà nommés pour qui c'est plutôt toujours


----------



## JPTK (16 Janvier 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ben le jazz, ça peut être super chiant parfois.



Oui bah c'est vaste le jazz, tant qu'on est dans les poncifs, le rock aussi, la musique classique également et j'en passe


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Et à propos de ça, tu ne changeras pas d'avis !
> ?
> Hé, hé.



Ouais, disons que sur certains types de musiques je peux revoir mon jugement. Je pense quand même que sur la variété française ou le rap mon jugement n&#8217;évoluera pas, je n'aime pas. Ma bibliothèque iTunes a beaucoup évolué depuis quelques semaines, j'ai ajouté quelques titres...


----------



## JPTK (19 Janvier 2012)

98 % de la merde sélectionnée pour les victoires de la musique.


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Janvier 2012)

:afraid:


----------



## JPTK (20 Janvier 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> :afraid:



Ah quand même ! 
Moi non plus j'en attends rien, mais là j'ai trouvé que la sélection 2011 était particulièrement minable, incohérente, pitoyable et insultante pour plein de véritables artistes.


----------



## da capo (20 Janvier 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Ah quand même !
> Moi non plus j'en attends rien, mais là j'ai trouvé que la sélection 2011 était particulièrement minable, incohérente, pitoyable et insultante pour plein de véritables artistes.



les goûts, les couleurs


----------



## NED (20 Janvier 2012)

*Orelsan* c'est vraiment d'un niveau déplorable, si on peut appeler ça un niveau


----------



## JPTK (21 Janvier 2012)

da capo a dit:


> les goûts, les couleurs



Je parle pas vraiment de ça en fait, j'écoute de tout, je parle de qualité d'écriture, là je suis désolé mais y a de quoi se poser des questions.


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Janvier 2012)

da capo a dit:


> les goûts, les couleurs



A ce niveau, c'est même les dégoûts et les couleurs...


----------



## la(n)guille (26 Janvier 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> 98 % de la merde sélectionnée pour les victoires de la musique.



C'est même formidable que tu puisses penser qu'on est à 98%, je vote pour 100%... c'est insurmontable. Et le plus triste est encore que c'est à cause des producteurs des ces même merdes qu'on se tape des boulets qui pondent Hadopi©. Dans le même temps c'est logique : attendu (voire entendu) qu'ils ne comprennent manifestement pas grand chose à la musique, il est cohérent qu'ils ne comprennent pas grand chose au commerce de ladite. Mais bon, je dis ça, je dis rien...


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Janvier 2012)

Cette grosse daube de *David Guetta* qui fourgue tellement sa m*rde qu'il est "l'artiste" qui s'est fait les plus grosses en 2011 :smiley qui vomit:


----------



## guizmo47 (26 Janvier 2012)

Jusqu'à présent j'étais pas mal d'accord avec la plupart d'entre vous mais pour ce qui concerne les victoires je mettrai un bémol : Thiéfaine !

Un artiste que j'aime depuis... Pffff et même plus longtemps que ça. Un parolier d'exeption (bon ok il y a encore des chansons que je n'ai pas comprises...:rateau: mais c'est justement ça que j'aime : au fil de ma vie des morceaux se mettent en place et font sens et ça j'adore !)  doublé d'un bon musicien. Que lui soit nommé c'est non seulement incroyable mais aussi rassurant... Bon, c'est vrai que ça ressemble à un hommage au vieux qu'on respecte mais tout de même, moi ça me fait plaisir !

Pour recoller au sujet : Je hais cordialement Indochine !!! Et je ne m'explique pas comment ils peuvent encore exister...

A+.


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Janvier 2012)

guizmo47 a dit:


> Thiéfaine



+1
Mais quand même, dans ses premiers concerts il jetait des cacahuètes au public


----------



## guizmo47 (26 Janvier 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> +1
> Mais quand même, dans ses premiers concerts il jetait des cacahuètes au public



Tu l'as vu ça ? 

Ce n'est pas une de ces légendes dont le monde de la musique raffole ?

Quoi qu'il en soit ça ne m'est jamais arrivé à l'un de ces concerts et je le suis depuis 1985 'tain déjà...

A+.


----------



## da capo (26 Janvier 2012)

Panem et circenses


----------



## guizmo47 (26 Janvier 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Panem et circenses



Haricots en boite plus chips !


----------



## JPTK (26 Janvier 2012)

guizmo47 a dit:


> Thiéfaine !









Mais bon je respecte, c'est un artiste véritable avec une grosse carrière, mais j'ai jamais aimé c'est clair


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Janvier 2012)

guizmo47 a dit:


> Tu l'as vu ça ?
> 
> Ce n'est pas une de ces légendes dont le monde de la musique raffole ?



Début 80, Le Havre Clec de Rouelles, si ça te parle 

Et j'en ai bouffé des caouettes


----------



## guizmo47 (27 Janvier 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Début 80, Le Havre Clec de Rouelles, si ça te parle
> 
> Et j'en ai bouffé des caouettes



Non, ça ne me parle pas, j'avais 9 ans...

C'était quoi, la tournée après "Tout corps vivant..." ? Car à cette époque il était bien baré quand même !...

En tous les cas respect !


----------



## Pomme-man (1 Février 2012)

naas a dit:


> Le rap avec les blacks qui agitent les mains en veste molletonnée de ski, des merk en fond de plan et des filles mi danseuse mi putes.
> Ah j'oubliais les chaînes au cou, les bagues eeeeeeeet les lunettes style mouche.
> je n'écoute pas, parce que une fois ok, une saison ok, mais plus de 5 ans suffit


tiens c rare qu'on aime po ce style. perso j'aimais au debut. Quand ça restait une rebellion, un look Mais c l'overdose la jpeux plus kiffer cet univers de gagsta pourris de fric avec des filles canon  (pardon : des putes) ça pue la violence, le crack, la frime et la zik est pauvre, basique, pas contente, toujours à raler Merde faut vivre ! Prendre ce qui est beau et souriant dans la vie ! Pourquoi s'identifier aux bad boys negatifs qui chante faux ?  
 A part ça, je peux pas non plus sacquer Christophe Maé, qui donne l'impression de chanter juste après s'etre écrabouilllé un doigt sous un marteau C dou-lou-reuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuux comme style ! pouah !
Et enfin, le comble : jean-louis Murat. Jte jure t'as envie de le claquer la tête pour le reveiller quan il essaie de chanter, tjours a faire la gueule


----------



## vovaisdead (3 Février 2012)

Quand je n'aime pas je n'écoute pas. Et quand j'entends et que je n'aime pas je change. Simple.
Aussi ça m'évite d'en parler.

Mais *ce con là* je l'enverrai bien chez l'autre voïvode roumain.


----------



## Chris017 (13 Février 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_FKdj2Aa1U

Cà, c'est de l'horreur au sens propre du terme, musique pourrie, paroles d'une niaiserie absolue...il a tout faux... Et le pire, c'est qu'il a du gagner de l'argent avec cette m****!!!


----------



## Sofi06 (14 Février 2012)

Moi je n'écoute pas tous ces petits chanteurs à la française qui nous assomme avec leurs chansons à textes pleines de jeux de mots et de petites réflexions sur la vie de tous les jours... Si les textes font parfois sourire, musicalement, c'est juste... une sacrée arnaque.... Bref, je ne les supporte pas ^^


----------



## ergu (15 Février 2012)

Ah...
Je sens que Benabar va encore s'en prendre plein la tronche, non ?

Quoi que, avec l'expression "chanson à texte" je me pose des questions.
Bénabar, chanson à texte, quand même...

Nan, parce que si par "chanson à texte" tu entends "chanson avec des paroles" comment te dire...


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Février 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Ah...
> Je sens que Benabar va encore s'en prendre plein la tronche, non ?
> 
> Quoi que, avec l'expression "chanson à texte" je me pose des questions.
> ...


A ce rythme là, même René la Taupe est une chanson a texte. De merde, soit, mais à texte.


----------



## Sofi06 (15 Février 2012)

Oh non, j'ai rien contre Bénabar en particulier vous voyez....
Et quand je parle de "chansons à textes" je ne fais, tout bêtement, en bon mouton(ne) que je suis, que répéter ce qu'en disent les médias. C'est comme ça qu'on qualifie ce genre d'artistes non ? Je pense les connaitre un peu, pour les avoir écouté il y a quelques années... Ce que je voulais dire, c'est qu'à la longue, c'est juste lassant... Donc je boycott mais ça n'engage que moi, bien entendu ^^


----------



## ergu (15 Février 2012)

Bah oui, mais ce serait bien de dire de qui tu parles, en fait.

Parce que j'ai vraiment cru que tu faisais allusion au paquet Benabar, Delerm, Biolay & consorts (d'où ma perplexité quand à la "chanson à texte")

Nan, parce que c'est juste un fil sur MacG, tu peux citer des noms, personne ne va envoyer de gros bras pour te casser la figure après, tu sais ?


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Février 2012)

Jauni, je supporte pas Jauni*.*

Maintenant il peut venir essayer de me casser la yeuuule !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Février 2012)

Je ne peux pas encadrer Garou, Patrick Fiori et Christophe Mae.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Février 2012)

vovaisdead a dit:


> Quand je n'aime pas je n'écoute pas. Et quand j'entends et que je n'aime pas je change. Simple.
> Aussi ça m'évite d'en parler.



Certes... T'en auras toujours pour se torcher le fion à la paille de fer, qui ensuite passeront des plombes à geindre sur leurs défuntes hémorroïdes... :style:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h32 ----------




iDuck a dit:


> Je ne peux pas encadrer Garou, Patrick Fiori et Christophe Mae.



Je ne sais pas qui c'est... enfin si ; Fiori, je l'ai croisé au Carrouf' à Ajaccio et il pousse vachement bien un caddy ; par contre je ne savais pas qu'il poussait également la chansonnette... :rateau:


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Février 2012)

Marcel Amont.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h04 ----------

C'est incroyable ! Il est encore vivant !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h09 ----------

Enfin vivant... Couci-couça, quand même.


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Février 2012)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Marcel Amont.



Tu tires sur une ambulance là :hosto:

La musique de nos grand' mères...

Y a pas autre chose que t'aimes pas ?

Frank Michael peut-être ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Février 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Tu tires sur une ambulance là :hosto:
> 
> La musique de nos grand' mères...
> 
> ...



Il tire surtout sur ma famille ! Et ça c'est très moche !


----------



## meskh (26 Février 2012)

Adèle


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Février 2012)

meskh a dit:


> Adèle



[mode grande gueule]Adèle[/mode grande gueule]


----------



## jogary (26 Février 2012)

naas a dit:


> *Le rap avec les blacks qui agitent les mains en veste molletonnée de ski, des merk en fond de plan et des filles mi danseuse mi putes.
> Ah j'oubliais les chaînes au cou, les bagues eeeeeeeet les lunettes style mouche.*
> je n'écoute pas, parce que une fois ok, une saison ok, mais plus de 5 ans suffit





+ brassens, aznavour, nana mousse qu'ou rit, le jazz et tous les trucs où tu  crois qu'une heure = 30 jours ! :mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h23 ----------




Toum'aï a dit:


> [mode grande gueule]Adèle[/mode grande gueule]



Elle est pas morte ?  (ok :hosto: )


----------



## tirhum (26 Février 2012)

jogary a dit:


> le jazz et tous les trucs où tu  crois qu'une heure = 30 jours ! :mouais:


Éjaculateur précoce !...  :style:


----------



## jogary (26 Février 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Éjaculateur précoce !...  :style:



Même pas vrai...

 ==> J'ai ça en Smileys sur ma droite et en *GROS* quand j'écris, c'est quoi ce truc ???


----------



## tatouille (27 Février 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Tu tires sur une ambulance là :hosto:
> 
> La musique de nos grand' mères...
> 
> ...



Ejaculatrice Précoce :love::love: tirer un coup dans une ambulance mon reve :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mars 2012)

Les victoires de la musique 2012 ... ... un dingue et des paumés !
ps : je sais, c'était facile, mais je n'aime pas Thiéfaine ... désolé !


----------



## tatouille (4 Mars 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Les victoires de la musique 2012 ... ... un dingue et des paumés !
> ps : je sais, c'était facile, mais je n'aime pas Thiéfaine ... désolé !



cette chanson n'est pourtant pas fausse meme si j'ai eu toujours du mal avec le chanteur, tout cela me rappel le lycée avec ses filles couchant avec le prof de philo ou de math mais ayant toujours des plus mauvaises notes que moi meme si j'etais un grand drogué en ce temps et avais une "relation" avec la Goth la plus "hot" elle s'est défenestrée depuis super michelle (j'ai essayé et me suis cassé desolé pas psy pour un sous, libertaire deal avec ta merde, meme si ca reste toujours en travers de ta gorge), je crois que la pire chose que j'ai faite dans ma vie c'est une reunion d'ancien eleve, j'ai eu l'impression de debarquer dans une reunion de loosers ameres.


----------



## Lio70 (4 Mars 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> je crois que la pire chose que j'ai faite dans ma vie c'est une reunion d'ancien eleve, j'ai eu l'impression de debarquer dans une reunion de loosers ameres


Le pire avec les réunions d'anciens, c'est quand les epouses se croient obligées de venir alors que vieux potes voudraient pouvoir se parler librement. Tu te rends compte a quel point certains sont mal assortis. En général ce sont ceux qui ont le meme âge mais font 10 ans de plus. 

Le coup du Calva tu l'as deja raconte. C'est vrai que c'est con pour les frites. Les vitamines et les omega3 ça ne l'a pas sauve....:râteau:

Edit===
J'en oublie l'objet de ce fil! Je n'écoute pas: Eros Ramazotti.


----------



## tatouille (5 Mars 2012)

je n'ecoute pas lady gaga ni madona


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2012)

Bien que grand amateur du pays du soleil levant, si il y a une _" musik " _que je n'écoute pas, pas du tout, ce sont les BO d'anime, les dessins animés japonais et de jeux vidéo. Je n'aime d'ailleurs pas du tout toute la culture otaku. Je parle de ça parce que vais parfois faire un tour sur l'iTunes store japonais et je suis tombé dessus.


----------



## meskh (7 Mars 2012)

Les télé-crochets ....


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Mars 2012)

Bruce Springsteen American Land :love:


----------



## JPTK (12 Mars 2012)

Putain ça fait flipper !!!! :affraid:
Attention c'est du *LOURD* !!! 
J'ai évidemment pas pu aller jusqu'au bout ! :sleep:

[YOUTUBE]dXQFJJBplj0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ergu (12 Mars 2012)

Oh merde...
J'ai tenu à peu près une minute.

Tu es un pervers JPTK.


----------



## Simbouesse (12 Mars 2012)

J'ai vomi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mars 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Oh merde...
> J'ai tenu à peu près une minute.
> 
> Tu es un pervers JPTK.



Moi, 33 secondes.


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Mars 2012)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Bruce Springsteen American Land :love:



Argh, j'ai posté dans le mauvais fil... :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (12 Mars 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> vidéo qui... comment dire en restant dans la cha(r)te ?





ergu a dit:


> Oh merde...
> J'ai tenu à peu près une minute.
> 
> Tu es un pervers JPTK.





Simbouesse a dit:


> J'ai vomi





iDuck a dit:


> Moi, 33 secondes.



Bande de tafioles ! j'ai vomi aussi, mais après être allé au bout  :sick:.

Mais il devrait essayer en se décolorant mieux la moustache, ça passerait peut-être plus facilement.


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Mars 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Putain ça fait flipper !!!! :affraid:
> Attention c'est du *LOURD* !!!
> J'ai évidemment pas pu aller jusqu'au bout ! :sleep:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]dXQFJJBplj0[/YOUTUBE]



C'est magnifique...


----------



## aCLR (13 Mars 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Putain ça fait flipper !!!! :affraid:
> Attention c'est du *LOURD* !!!
> J'ai évidemment pas pu aller jusqu'au bout ! :sleep:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]dXQFJJBplj0[YOUTUBE]




C'est le clip promotionnel de cougar.com ?!


----------



## Simbouesse (13 Mars 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est le clip promotionnel de cougar.com ?!



nan gourac.com

...
:mouais:

nan moi non plus j'trouve pas d'explication à ça


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Mars 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Les victoires de la musique 2012 ... ... un dingue et des paumés !
> ps : je sais, c'était facile, mais je n'aime pas Thiéfaine ... désolé !



Il a fait beaucoup de choses...
Je reste très attaché à sa seconde période, que tu cites, celle où ses urines étaient classées comme stupéfiants (bon, c'est la période de mon ado), avec Dernières balises avant mutation et Soleil cherche futur...
C'est vrai que le reste, je suis plus dubitatif...


----------



## tatouille (18 Mars 2012)

rattrapage culturel, les "benjamins" (Franklin) sont les billets de $100, de meme les "pascals" (blaise, le loup en langue d'oc) en ancien franc, on notera aussi cette difference culturelle qui existe entre les deux langues, en effet en Francais l'utilisation du nom comme quelque chose de dédaigneux (pris de haut) (culture post-68tarde et revolutionaire ), pour la culture anglo-saxone l'utilisation du prénom est au contraire vue comme malpolie, le ghetto capitaliste enjoy!
[YOUTUBE]fNTBb1u6UGg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (12 Avril 2012)

Le "pire" des années 80 en un seul groupe 
Ou comment se prendre pour Curtis en ayant le charisme d'un bulot. :rateau:

[YOUTUBE]5KR4KoxaOj4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Putain ça fait flipper !!!! :affraid:
> Attention c'est du *LOURD* !!!
> J'ai évidemment pas pu aller jusqu'au bout ! :sleep:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]dXQFJJBplj0[/YOUTUBE]



Moi je trouve qu'elle a un faux-air de Anne Lauvergeon qui se serait décolorée en blonde.


----------



## tatouille (12 Avril 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Le "pire" des années 80 en un seul groupe
> Ou comment se prendre pour Curtis en ayant le charisme d'un bulot. :rateau:



 c'est vrai que c'est a chier on dirait du Etienne Daho en pire :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> Moi je trouve qu'elle a un faux-air de Anne Lauvergeon qui se serait décolorée en blonde.



Cela dit je penche aussi pour un trans. 

En tout cas elle a surtout l'air blindée de thunes et passe son temps à se payer ce genre de trucs. En fait c'est pathétique. :mouais:


----------



## ClementD (5 Juin 2012)

[YOUTUBE]__HeE6NWmDE[/YOUTUBE]


----------

